

Show HN: Herenow – Send and receive messages within 100 metres of you - captainbenises
http://herenow.nolanconsul.com/

======
excapeartist
It was fun to hear about a strangers toilet experience when I landed at
Auckland airport - it's like leaving tech graffiti in interesting places :)

~~~
patpatpat
It's like cyber tagging

------
patpatpat
I'm a friend of Bens and I've been playing around with the android app. Quite
a few messages have been left around wellington. It's fun.

------
thenightwas
Nefarious usage will ensure this app has a place on my phone.

